# 50k miles 1.8L BAD throwout bearing



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok so i have a 2012 ls 1.8 m/t....So ive been to the dealer countless times in the past 15k miles and have had the same issue.. when the car is on it makes a loud spinning chatter from transmission area.. whn u sink the clutch pedle in the noise stops..took it to chevy, and a week later they gave me a new transmission.. Now when i got the car back the same issue started about a day later.. did some digging of my own since chevy said its the new tranny having to break in... Found out its a bad throwout bearing and when i went back to tell them, they said they dont have time to chase noises and bring it back when something breaks.... SO i guess my main question here is, wtf am i soppost to do.. break my car and hope its covered under the 5yr 100k warrentee??

As of latly the problem is getting worse.. car shakes alot when hitting the gas anything past 3k rpms, you can feel it threw shifter and steering wheel the most.. if i try to shift higher like betweem 4500 and 6400 the car dosnt go into the next gear, u have to fight it in... mind you i have a new transmission now with 7400 miles on it now..

Also was told that the shaking when hitting the gas is because the flywheel isnt balanced anymore.. not sure about this part though..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you contacted Chevy Customer Care yet? I believe 11 PM was the latest they stay in the office but they should be able to help you.

I had no driving issues on my trans but it had a loud gearing noise that overpowered the radio at freeway speeds. Got a new one and been fine so far.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Given the vibration, it might be the dual-mass flywheel. Although, I thought they smoothed out when you got some RPMs on them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get our Chevy Customer Care folks involved ASAP. You may also have to go to a different dealership as the one you've been working with doesn't care about repeat business.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Find another dealer. A bad throwout bearing will eventually destroy things, and is for sure covered under warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tsblu22 said:


> Ok so i have a 2012 ls 1.8 m/t....So ive been to the dealer countless times in the past 15k miles and have had the same issue.. when the car is on it makes a loud spinning chatter from transmission area.. whn u sink the clutch pedle in the noise stops..took it to chevy, and a week later they gave me a new transmission.. Now when i got the car back the same issue started about a day later.. did some digging of my own since chevy said its the new tranny having to break in... Found out its a bad throwout bearing and when i went back to tell them, they said they dont have time to chase noises and bring it back when something breaks.... SO i guess my main question here is, wtf am i soppost to do.. break my car and hope its covered under the 5yr 100k warrentee??
> 
> As of latly the problem is getting worse.. car shakes alot when hitting the gas anything past 3k rpms, you can feel it threw shifter and steering wheel the most.. if i try to shift higher like betweem 4500 and 6400 the car dosnt go into the next gear, u have to fight it in... mind you i have a new transmission now with 7400 miles on it now..
> 
> Also was told that the shaking when hitting the gas is because the flywheel isnt balanced anymore.. not sure about this part though..


Hi Tsblu22, 

Very sorry for the reoccurring concerns involving your Cruze, and I can understand how frustrating this may seem for you. I would be more than happy to assist the best way possible and get in touch with your preferred dealership. If you need a second opinion from another GM dealership, I would be happy to locate another as well. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealer. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Tsblu22,
> 
> Very sorry for the reoccurring concerns involving your Cruze, and I can understand how frustrating this may seem for you. I would be more than happy to assist the best way possible and get in touch with your preferred dealership. If you need a second opinion from another GM dealership, I would be happy to locate another as well.* Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealer. *
> 
> ...


This, It's to help you one on one not sweep you under the rug. At this point I say try another dealer with her help.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanx guys for your responses.. still working on the issue. Pm the customer service rep from here, just waiting on a response


----------

